# Reviews - Upgrade Three



## Michael Morris (Feb 20, 2005)

We now stand at beta 0.3

Added the ability of the MODERATORS to add products and publishers.  Support for members adding the same material will be implemented once I know how to hide soft deleted entries and items that haven't been approved for posting.

Moderators are also able to edit product and publisher entries.

With the exception of product line editting and adding this sets up the most basic functionality.  We're still a long way from completion, but we've reached a halfway point.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 20, 2005)

something interesting:

I just added a company and their first product, it then lists about 30 products in the same product line as this book.

http://www.enworld.org/reviews.php?do=product&productid=121535

Obviously there is only one book in the product line and there was no product line option when I added the book anyway.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 20, 2005)

Also, the products I added say yet to be released, and when I edit them there is nothing that has to do with release date.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 20, 2005)

Where did this happen? (publisher entry)


----------



## Crothian (Feb 20, 2005)

everything I added I think.  So, AEG, Ronin Arts, green Ronin, The Le Games, EN Publishing, Clockwork Golem,  Adamant Entertainment


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll check into it.

EDIT: My suspicion is it's accidently listing the products with productline #0 together.  #0 is "productline not defined" and is the default.  I couldnt' find an instance of the error.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 21, 2005)

There's still an issue with the average score by publisher. Throwing Dice Games has several 4 and 5 star reviews and yet has an average score of 3 stars. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 21, 2005)

I didn't recalc the scores during the last upgrade.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 22, 2005)

Small annoyance:

When adding products the product line doesn't take the first time around.  However, after the product is added it can be edited and then the Product Line takes and the product goes in the right category.  Nothing big, just pointing it out.

Edit: It would also be nice if the different product lines were under lined or something to make them not look like products.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Edit: It would also be nice if the different product lines were under lined or something to make them not look like products.




I agree - they look like products.  Perhaps a scheme similiar to the font/layout forum categories and forums are shown on the forum list? The forum categories are clearly dilineated from actual forum names.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 22, 2005)

Would it be possible to have something that appeared in the comments the Review Mods make to show that we are review mods?


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, eventually.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to have something that appeared in the comments the Review Mods make to show that we are review mods?




That's what custom titles are for!  Check out the custom titles of all the regular mods.  The title appears in the reviews section just like it does on the boards.  Just stick "Staff Reviewer" or somesuch in there.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 22, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> That's what custom titles are for!  Check out the custom titles of all the regular mods.  The title appears in the reviews section just like it does on the boards.  Just stick "Staff Reviewer" or somesuch in there.




So we should alter ours?  Joe's is eternal cynic, Alan's has D&D Fun, Argueing not, and John has Registered User.  It seems us review mods are rebels


----------



## dm5 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Non-staff review for "new" product ready to post*

I have a (positive) review to post for Mongoose Pub's "Judge Dredd: Gangs of Mega-City 1" boxed set, but I cannot yet add the product.  Could one of you please add the product?  Thanks!

DM5


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/reviews.php?do=product&productid=122088

there you go


----------

